# Heart Murmur



## LizBeegs (Feb 7, 2013)

At our new puppy visit, the vet said he heard a level 1 (quiet) heart murmur.

How common is this in the breed? Has anyone had their puppy grow out of the murmur. 

Do I call the breeder immediately or wait to see if the puppy out grows the murmur?

Thanks, Liz


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Heart murmurs are common in dog in general, most grow out of it. Sometimes it can disappear then return in later life.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Liz no experience, what did the vet say about it ??? 
Hope it's nothing to worry about and that everything else is going well with your new pup x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think that your puppy will be too troubled by a level 1 murmur, although the vet will listen to the pup's heart very carefully whenever he goes to the vet. In the past I've had a GSD and a JR who both had background heart murmurs. The GSD lived to 13 and a half and the JR to 16 and a half - and neither of them ever had significant problems with their hearts or needed to take medication for their hearts...
Good luck, there are so many things to worry about with a new puppy.


----------



## LizBeegs (Feb 7, 2013)

Vet says he lives with a heart murmur. Sometimes they give dogs trouble. Sometimes they don't. 

She a very docile, sweet puppy. Just want to know she's okay.

Do I tell the breeder, so they don't breed her parents again?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would tell the breeder what you are experiencing, I am not sure tho that it is completely a hereditary thing. 
it can happen in us too...one kid could have it, and then never another.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah i thing heart murmers just happen. its not something that is passed down.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cavalier had a heart murmur when young and lived till he was 17!


----------

